# After the breakeven, Increase proportional bet amount to recover the losses



## motilulla (Jan 3, 2023)

Using Excel 2010

Hello,

Here is the below example attachment…

*Note; Betting minimum amount 0.50€ so far a increment of the bet size will be start with 0.50€, 1.50€, 2.00€, 2.50€, 3.00€ and so on…..*

0-Placing initial bet 1.00 € it return 3 times so far wins Are 3.00 €

1-in the column “E” cell 6 to down Enter X=If bet Losses & Y=If Bet wins


2-in the column “B” cell B6 to down there is 25 rounds of bets

3-in the column “C” cell C3 is entered initial bet amount 1.00 €

4-in the column “C” cell C6 to down manually bet is entered which cover the loss at any stage if in case number is matched and bet is wins. Otherwise losses continue…

5-in this example if the initial 1.00 € any ware in the column “E”

In the cell E6 if bet is pass and Y is replaced balance in cell F6 rise by 2.00€,

If in the cell E7 if bet is pass and Y is replaced balance in cell F7 rise by 1.00€

And if in the cells E8 if bet is pass and Y is replaced balance in cell F8 rise by 0.00€ that is breakeven point as bet pays 3.00€ profit of the 1.00€ bet


*Here is overview….*
If initial bet is 1.00€ first 3 rounds bets will be the same amount of the 1.00€ as bet pays 3.00€ profit of the 1.00€ bet so far we will earn 2.00€ if bet pass in 1st round, if in second 1.00€, in the third round will be breakeven no loss no profit.

*Here are my requests….*
1-if bet pass in the 1st round bet has to be restart again for 3 rounds of 1.00€, if bet pass in the 2nd round bet has to be restart again for 3 rounds of 1.00€, if bet pass in the 3rd round bet has to be restart again for 3 rounds of 1.00€

2-if bet fail 1st 3 rounds in the 4th round bet has to be increased in that proportional amount if 4th round pass it has to recovered all losses. If 4th round fails than in the 5th round bet has to be increased in that proportional amount if 4th round pass it has to recover all losses.

3-i need a formula in the Column “C” Cells C6 to down if there is 25 consecutive losses increase the proportional betting amount cover the loss only at any round placing “Y” in the column “E” and balance amount reach at breakeven in the column “F”

4-in this example initial bet is 1.00€ if the initial bet is set 1.50€ or 2.00€ or 0.50€ proportional betting amount increment be set as per initial bet does it is possible

MrExcel Question.xlsABCDEFG1Inicial BetStart Money2Amount25.000,00 €31,00 €Result4PROFITPROFIT = YNet Gain/Loss5ROUNDBET €IF Bet PassLOSS = XBALANCE611,00 €3,00 €X24.999,00 €721,00 €3,00 €X24.998,00 €831,00 €3,00 €X24.997,00 €941,50 €4,50 €X24.995,50 €1052,50 €7,50 €X24.993,00 €1163,50 €10,50 €X24.989,50 €1275,50 €16,50 €X24.984,00 €1388,00 €24,00 €X24.976,00 €14912,00 €36,00 €X24.964,00 €151018,00 €54,00 €X24.946,00 €161127,00 €81,00 €X24.919,00 €171240,50 €121,50 €X24.878,50 €181361,00 €183,00 €X24.817,50 €191491,50 €274,50 €X24.726,00 €2015137,00 €411,00 €X24.589,00 €2116205,50 €616,50 €X24.383,50 €2217308,50 €925,50 €X24.075,00 €2318462,50 €1.387,50 €X23.612,50 €2419694,00 €2.082,00 €X22.918,50 €25201.041,00 €3.123,00 €X21.877,50 €26211.561,50 €4.684,50 €X20.316,00 €27222.342,00 €7.026,00 €X17.974,00 €28233.513,00 €10.539,00 €X14.461,00 €29245.269,50 €15.808,50 €X9.191,50 €30257.904,50 €23.713,50 €X1.287,00 €3132333435Sheet8Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC6C6=C3D6:D30D6=C6*3F6F6=IF(C6="","",IF(AND(OR(E6="Y")),(F$2-C6)+D6,F$2-C6))F7:F30F7=IF(C7="","",IF(AND(OR(E7="Y")),(F6-C7)+D7,F6-C7))

Please help

Thank you all.

Regards,
Moti


----------



## motilulla (Jan 3, 2023)

I know it is bit difficult, but I hope some one have got answer of this. Please help


----------



## motilulla (Jan 4, 2023)

BUMP


----------



## motilulla (Jan 4, 2023)

@KRice
I guess this could be the solution but do not understand how to apply it with my query 









						Percentage Formula
					

Hello  I need to explain myself in details in order to make some sense. Please read this carefully as I desperately need some help.  I am an option trader. On the trading platform, let's suppose I want to invest 1$ as my initial trade, with 90% profit in case if the trade is a winning trade, I...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------

